# Voir le finder de l'iphone sur mon mac



## franckygoes (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour et bonne semaine à tous,

étant nouveau sur le forum, j'espère être sur le bon forum.

Je cherche une app pour iphone non jailbreaké ( il me semble avoir lu un article à ce sujet récemment sur un hebdomadaire ) qui me permette de voir le finder de mon iphone.

De la sorte, je pourrai l'optimiser en utilisant TechTool Pro et CleanMyMac, et en supprimant tout ce qui est superflu (langues,tec....).

Merci de votre aide.

Si pas d'app, peut être une piste ou un tutoriel ( pas de jailbreak ).

Merci encore et bonne fin de semaine.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Novembre 2011)

C'est quoi que tu veux sonder ?

Itunes te permet de visualiser les Apps (et même de les classer), les vidéos, les films, les musiques, les livres, les pdf qui sont sur ton iphone... Que cherches tu donc exactement ?


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Novembre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> C'est quoi que tu veux sonder ?




Sinon : inscription en 2005, 1 message, demande absurde : je crois qu'il vaut mieux passer.


----------

